# The Bruce 4



## Nitrox313 (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Leuts,
ich bin beim Stöbern auf die Bike hier gekommen: 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-the-bruce-4-433787/aid:433789

Die billigste Version ist schon zu einem Preis von 800 zu ergattern ich war ganz erstaunt. 12,2 Kilo find ich schon leicht.   Im Internet ist recht wenig zu dem teil zu finden, hat das vielleicht einer und ist der Preis von der billigeren Version in Sachen Komponenten und Preisleistungsverhältnis in Ordnung?! Oder das 4x das etwas tiefer in die Taschen greift mit 1200?! 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-the-bruce-4-x//aid:444541

Edit: Ich bin immer offen für Alternativen...


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Nitrox313,

das IBC-Team testete das "The Bruce" über 14 Tage und quer durch Deutschland. Zu jedem Tour-Tag gibt es einen Bericht. Hier geht's zum ersten Tag: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05/03/ibc-dirtstreet-roadtrip-erster-tag-nrw/. 

Viele Grüße vom Rose Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

